# Need Help Identifying



## LemonadeJay (Dec 25, 2013)

We went to family's house in CT today. My brother-in-law had a burl and the wood pictured here for me. He said this piece of wood was in his basement when they bought the house over 20 years ago. It is very, very light weight but seems solid. This piece is probably about 18" tall and 10-14 inches across. Any ideas?

Thanks,
Jay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Dec 26, 2013)

the wood is the color of elm but that bark is throwing me off. It doesn't look like elm. any chance of getting a better pic of the bark and possibly a fresh cut of the wood?


----------

